# Am I an intermediate rider now?



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello guys!
I don't know if some of you remember, I went boarding in February and asked for your feedback.
My goal is to become a solid intermediate rider.
All of your advise was great and I really appreciated it!

I boarded again in Vail mid March... 
How is my riding looking?
Am I an intermediate rider now?

YouTube - Vail 09 snowboarding feedback

Thanks for your feedback!

PS: These are all "Black" and "Blue" trails!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

No. Fraid' not... You are still quite stiff and lack a degree a fluidity that an intermediate would have. I definitely see progression from your last vid. I would focus on carving (EDIT: linking turns) more dynamically on easier trails instead of trying to push yourself by hitting the more obvious targets that are marked on the side of the trail. It's pretty obvious in the vid that you are scared to turn down hill, so you end up straight lining it across the trail until you work up the courage to make a quick small turn and then straightline back across. Keep with it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't seen your other vid, but as cifex stated, you look very stiff and using very large turns to scrub off speed, indicating a lack of confidence coming down these trails. Skip the blue and black trails and hit up the greens. Master your control and turning to the point where you're relaxed coming down these hills and then move on. You might be surprised at how much faster you progress in this mannter.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Great advise! This is exactly why I post these videos, to get your valuable feedback.

Unfortunately living in Miami its really hard to get the practice time... "Mastering the greens" is something I will have as a priority for next trip.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the miscoception that people think is that if your riding blues and blacks you are now an Intermediate rider..Like DCR5 said go back to Greens and start to link your turns tighter and more fluent. Although your knees are bent you seem very stiff, loosen up relax, and stay center. But in all not bad.:thumbsup: I'm just jealous that you have these beautiful wide runs to play with.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Snowolf!
Last time you gave me some great pointers and YES, I have seen all of your instructions videos! Great stuff!

This is my 3rd time riding in 2 years... I am 36 and learned this AMAZING sport 2 winters ago. 
I am in love with this sport!!!!

I have knee problems (ACL operation on my right knee) and back problems (herniated lower back disk). 
I don't mention this as an excuse, just the facts to consider.

Keep the advise coming guys!!! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

not bad for being your 3rd time, but yeah as stated above u need to work on becoming more fluid or more relaxed with your boarding, but this will come in time, but yeah, try more and more to keep your upper body quit and let your lower body do the work, but in alot of conditions skidded turns using the upper body is the most practical.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Your disclosure here, explains much of this "stiff" riding posture you display.


Thanks again for the time Snowolf.
Quick question... If I did not have a knee and back issue creating this so called "stiff" riding, what do I need to work on?
Is it that I need to bend my knees more and get my body lower when traversing and extending when entering the turn??


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for this detailed and extensive advise!!!
I really appreciate it man!

I completely understand every point and cannot wait until next season to spend all day on a green trail practicing your pointers.
Thanks again for your time Snowolf!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

"Don't think you are know you are"
-Morpheus from the matrix

You could try being more surfy.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just a tip that atleast i found to be very helpful to relaxing is to think of a good song you like and sing it in your head while riding...for me that would be something like Metallica or something fast...atleast for me it helps me stop overthinking all of my movements and just let them happen..and usually gives me a good beat in my head on which to turn...
I've now started riding with low volume music in my helmet headphones


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Just a tip that atleast i found to be very helpful to relaxing is to think of a good song you like and sing it in your head while riding...for me that would be something like Metallica or something fast...atleast for me it helps me stop overthinking all of my movements and just let them happen..and usually gives me a good beat in my head on which to turn...
> I've now started riding with low volume music in my helmet headphones


Thanks man!
That sounds like it can definitely work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

K I don't know if this will help you progress or not but the way I see it is. If you can make it down the hill making turns the way you did without falling. You're intermediate. If you eat crap or can't turn then you're a beginner. Keep up the good work. You look pretty good on it just need to relax more cause you look like you're unsure of your abilities. You look stiff and your movements look calculated moreso than they should appear to be natural. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry dude, 
definetly still have that nooby gaper "im not exactly used to the feel of this thing" pose. best thing to do, ride a few runs with your body stiffed up as possible, get used to that, then ride as low as you posibly can. Ride both slow and fast, and really feel the hang of how your edge control goes from there. That is what i do for warm up stuff


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Some people just wont let threads die lol..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's ALIVEEEE........still


----------

